# Royal blood bremsflüssigkeit,Bremsschläuche magura



## raxx1 (18. Dezember 2006)

Huhu.

Ich hätte 2 wichtige fragen wozu ich im i net nichts finden konnte.

1. Wo bekomme ich Royal Blood Bremsflüssigkeit für meine Magura Hydraulikbremse?

2.Wo kaufe ich Bremsschleuche für die Gleiche bremse? da mein koxx ein kleineren Vorbau hatte und darum auch kürzere Bremsschläuche.
Ich finde einfach keine :/


p.s: kaufe sattellosen 20" rahmen ab BJ 2004


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (18. Dezember 2006)

www.trialmarkt.de

oder in jedem gut sortierten Bikeladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (18. Dezember 2006)

raxx1 schrieb:


> Huhu.
> 
> Ich hätte 2 wichtige fragen wozu ich im i net nichts finden konnte.





Dann hast du auch nich ordentlich gesucht. Gibts alles auf Trialmarkt

Den Satz mit der Sufu spare ich mir


mist du warst schneller...


----------



## KermitB4 (18. Dezember 2006)

Du kannst die Leitung nicht einfach so kürzen, du musst die Bremse danach wieder entlüften. Dazu braucht man ein Magura Kit, oder man muss es sich selbst zusammenbasteln.

Anstatt der teuren Magura Bremsflüssigkeit geht auch Nähmaschinenöl bzw. Wasser mit etwas Frostschutz.

MFG


----------



## jockie (18. Dezember 2006)

raxx1 schrieb:


> 1. Wo bekomme ich Royal Blood Bremsflüssigkeit für meine Magura Hydraulikbremse?








+


----------



## KermitB4 (18. Dezember 2006)

Geiles Bild Jockie!!!


----------



## Scrat (18. Dezember 2006)

Du kannst anstatt Royal Blood - das ist schweineteuer - auch LHM+ von Citroen nehmen - 1 Liter ~ 6 EUR.

Servus, Thomas


----------



## ringo667 (18. Dezember 2006)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Du kannst die Leitung nicht einfach so kürzen, du musst die Bremse danach wieder entlüften. Dazu braucht man ein Magura Kit, oder man muss es sich selbst zusammenbasteln.
> 
> Anstatt der teuren Magura Bremsflüssigkeit geht auch Nähmaschinenöl bzw. Wasser mit etwas Frostschutz.
> 
> MFG



Das geht sehr wohl, wenn man vorsichtig ist und schaut, dass einem Leitung nach dem Kürzen nicht wegschnalzt, einfach neuen Klemmring drauf und wieder festschrauben!!

Falls du noch dünnflüssiges Gabelöl hast, geht das auch ganz gut!!!


----------



## raxx1 (19. Dezember 2006)

das is net das prob,hab das magura kit


----------



## raxx1 (21. Dezember 2006)

omg ich hab jetzt alles,aber bekomme die bremse net entlüftet -.- klappt garnichts. und bremst auch null


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (21. Dezember 2006)

Wenn du in solchen Dingen ungeschickt bist, was ja keine Schande ist, laß es doch vom Fahradhändler machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (21. Dezember 2006)

Die nehmen 15  fürs befüllen!ne ich hab alles schrauben aufgedreht und das ganze in ne eimer mit wasser und frostschutzmittel getaucht.dann ein paar mal am hebel drücken bis keine blassen mehr rauskommen und unter wasser wider alle schrauben zudrehen-fertig!kostenpunkt 0  vom laden machen lassen(aus erfahrung -.-) genau 15 .......


----------



## robs (21. Dezember 2006)

Das reicht nicht. paarmal Hebel drücken drückt genau sovoel Luft raus wie der Geberkolben fasst und saugt dann Wasser rein. Wenn du nochmal drückst, drückst du das Wasser wieder raus und saugste wieder was ein... Du hast also noch jede Menge Luft im System! Nimm ne Spritze mit Schlauch wie es jeder tut und es funzt.

Der Schlauch ist nicht dick genug dass die Luft in Blasen aufsteigen könnte (Oberflächenspannung, auch mit Frostschutz).


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (21. Dezember 2006)

jetzt mal halblang,mach ich immer zumindest mit meiner vorderen und da ist 0 luft drin!?!Kann aber daran liegen das ich das nur mit meiner vorderen mache,mit dem entsprechender kurzen leitung,hinten könnte schon schwierig werden...


----------



## raxx1 (21. Dezember 2006)

habs hin bekommen vorne und hinten


----------



## boldontrials (6. Februar 2011)

Scrat schrieb:


> Du kannst anstatt Royal Blood - das ist schweineteuer - auch LHM+ von Citroen nehmen - 1 Liter ~ 6 EUR.
> 
> Servus, Thomas



Billiger und besser zu entluftung: Volkswagen kuhlmittel G12 ( das roten)
Das besitzt auch ein schmierstof furs gummi dichtung das wasserpumpe und ist nicht agresief furs kolben und leitung.
Ich fulle meine maguras seit 4 oder 5 jahre damit und das wirkt einwandfrei.
Das ist flusiger dan öll und damit geht das entluften besser.

Tip aus die Niederlande.

Mfg


----------



## triallo (6. Februar 2011)

ich würde nur noch auf die schrauben achten !! zu fest angezogen 1.gewinde im arsch oder ab  habe beides schon durch da ist es scheiß egal .wie gut du alles machst luft kommt immwe wider rein 4 Nm  sagt magura


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

